# Personal Doc. Sending Issues - User Unknown



## SOHKat7 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, so today I'm trying to send a personal doc (MOBI) and its rejected. I can ONLY send this way to my ipod (which I read on nightly in bed) and I must get some documents to my ipod. . . as of today I get "user unknown" error whenever I use my ipod kindle email address, or my regular kindle email address - but the "free" addresses. I have never used the "paid" addresses. 

Now, upon looking around I see many people say they have the same issue and its Amazon's fault. Been happening for weeks. But, I need this book on my ipod today....

From what I gather the work around is to use your NON free kindle email address and sending of the documents will go through perfectly. However, what I don't understand is that people are saying if you have specific settings in the "Manage your Kindle" area you can use that address and not be charged. I don't have those settings, maybe its only for the 3G kindles. I have a Kindle 3 keyboard. 

So, can anyone tell me how to go about getting this personal document on my kindle/ipod without being charged? I want to be able to sync cause I read from both, so using ibooks isn't an option, I must use the Kindle app on the ipod. 

Is there a specific file size or something that figures out what price they charge you for sending the book to your device? Its been a long time since I've researched anything about the pay address vs the free address. Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You won't be charged because an iPod doesn't have 3G, which is the only time they charge is using 3G.


----------



## SOHKat7 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, so because my kindle 3 is wifi only it won't be charged either? Because when I send to the ipod address it sends to the kindle as well


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's correct. And for folks who do have 3G devices, if you set the max allowable charge for personal docs to $0, Amazon will always transfer via WiFi.

I don't know the source of the document you're sending, but there's also Send to Kindle...I believe there's a Mac version...here it is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/mac
The PC version may be found here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/pc/ref=stk_mac_pc

Betsy


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It shouldn't send to more than one device.  It will appear in the Archives of the other devices, though.


----------



## SOHKat7 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you both. 

I'm not sure exactly what I did last week when I tried to send to the ipod for the first time. I recall sending via the free address to only my kindle and it worked on the kindle but not the ipod, and then I discovered the ipod had a different email so I tried that. Before I knew it both files were on both and they could sync between each other. 

I just tried the "non" free address, and it sent to my ipod, but not the kindle..but they won't sync with each other. So I'm not quite sure whats going on there.


----------



## SOHKat7 (Jul 11, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's correct. And for folks who do have 3G devices, if you set the max allowable charge for personal docs to $0, Amazon will always transfer via WiFi.
> 
> I don't know the source of the document you're sending, but there's also Send to Kindle...I believe there's a Mac version...here it is:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/mac
> ...


The Send to Kindle program worked perfectly and synced both. Thank you


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted!

One of the problems with just using email to send stuff to the Kindle is that you have to have the email address you're sending _from_ whitelisted on Amazon. I have several addresses that all come into my email client. It's really easy to send from a non standard address if I'm not careful -- and if it's an address Amazon doesn't have on file as being allowed to send things to my kindle, the document will never go through.

But, as you've found, Send to Kindle works really well. . . .you can even send it to more than one device at a time if you want. AND, if you need it on a device that's 3G only (like my DX) you can send it to one of the WiFi devices first free and then it's in the archive. You can then send it to the 3G device from the archive and they won't charge you.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's correct. And for folks who do have 3G devices, if you set the max allowable charge for personal docs to $0, Amazon will always transfer via WiFi.
> Betsy


Interestingly, I had my setup like this to make really sure I never got charged.

Then I bought my Paperwhite as WiFi only, and I then sold my 3G KK to a friend and re-registered it to him, so I now no longer have a 3G device.

It's interesting to note that I now no longer have the max charge option on MYK. I'm presuming that because I don't have a 3G device it doesn't ask me, but there may be something deeper going on...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting, Morf...I still have a 3G device, my K1.  I still have the option.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . I do, too, as I still have a couple of DX's on my account. . . . . .


----------

